# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  tuyển ngưòi yêu..

## myhanh2365

:botay: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZmRqshyyYw&feature=results_video&lr=1&ob=  0

♣ ..Đừng giả vờ làm bạn
Rồi khốn nạn sau lưng>[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
...... ♣.......... ♣.......... 
Đừng quan tâm hết mình
Rồi bất thình lình mất tích.!T_T
... . ♣......... ♣............. 
Đừng nói yêu đến phát điên
Rồi hồn nhiên phản bội.>"<
.... ♣ ......... ♣............. 
Và tốt nhất là đừng đặt niềm tin quá nhiều vào ai đó
Vì chính cái bóng của bạn còn bỏ bạn trong bóng tối [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

P/s: Thà... Vứt Niềm Tin vào Sọt Rác
>>>>còn hơn đi ban fát để mất mát wá Nhiều...\m/\m/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

